# Nature's Variety Raw recall



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I just saw this on msnbc.com. It's about a recall of Nature's Variety raw foods. Not sure if anyone feeds this, but thought I'd post it anyway. Here's the link.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/35367051/ns/health-pet_health/


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

oh no! i thought that was a good company too...


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I read that it's only the chicken formulas, FYI. But yeah, that's not good.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I tell you I'm getting scared to buy any dog food any more. Everytime I turn around I'm seeing recalls,bad enough it's people food but dog food. I saw on another post a lady lost her poodle to one tainted bowl of Royal Canin. I'm not sure which type it was,I don't use the Royal Canin bought in stores.I get the perscription dental formula of Royal Canin,$75 for a 33 pound bag.
Cooking for my dogs all the time instead of sometimes is starting to look realling good to me right now....


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

thanks for sharing becky! i recently switched from stella and chewy's to paw naturaw (frozen and dehydrated) and my pups love it and i love that its all organic, meat and veggies.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Feb 12 2010, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885088


> thanks for sharing becky! i recently switched from stella and chewy's to paw naturaw (frozen and dehydrated) and my pups love it and i love that its all organic, meat and veggies.[/B]


Tami, I'm so glad you and the pups like Paw Naturaw! Like I told you my pups go crazy over it. I just bought the dehydrated raw elk and I'm going to try that on our next trip, sticking to the raw buffalo for home use. I see that they have rabbit now, have you tried that? Sad about Nature's Variety, when I first switched to raw that is the brand I bought but I wasn't to impressed with how it looked. Paw Naturaw is SO MUCH better.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Feb 12 2010, 05:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885088


> thanks for sharing becky! i recently switched from stella and chewy's to paw naturaw (frozen and dehydrated) and my pups love it and i love that its all organic, meat and veggies.[/B]


Where did you get the Paw Naturaw? I may have to try it - especially if they have one with a lower fat content


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting the link. I don't really agree with recalls for salmonella in raw pet foods though. Salmonella is not usually a concern for dogs (unless they are immune compromised)...the recall is more out of concern that humans will get salmonella from it..either from cross-contamination after handling the raw food or from pet's feces. I think that if you are feeding raw meat to your pets ( and I do..) then you know that there is bacteria involved. Proper hygeine is important...washing hands after handing raw food, washing bowls, washing hands after picking up pet feces, etc. I mean it's raw meat...so it's no different than how you'd treat raw meat that you buy from the grocery store. So anyway...this recall doesn't reflect poorly on Nature's Variety to me personally...raw chicken and salmonella is pretty much expected in my opinion. I'm more concered about recalls when pet food is contaminated with chemicals or something


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I rotate Stella & Chewy's with home cooked now, and the pups really like it. Sometimes I add organic home-cooked veggies to lower the protein and fat ratio. 

I don't necessarily love it so much that it's raw, but I like that the ingredients are quality. So as per my vet's advice, I zap it in the microwave for a few seconds prior to serving. 

Tami, is there a reason why you switched from S&C? What do you think is better about the Paw Naturaw?


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 13 2010, 08:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885212


> I rotate Stella & Chewy's with home cooked now, and the pups really like it. Sometimes I add organic home-cooked veggies to lower the protein and fat ratio.
> 
> I don't necessarily love it so much that it's raw, but I like that the ingredients are quality. So as per my vet's advice, I zap it in the microwave for a few seconds prior to serving.
> 
> Tami, is there a reason why you switched from S&C? What do you think is better about the Paw Naturaw?[/B]


I'm surprised that your vet would recommend any type of cooking of a raw food products because of the bone fragments that are in raw? 

Deb


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Feb 13 2010, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885236


> QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 13 2010, 08:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885212





> I rotate Stella & Chewy's with home cooked now, and the pups really like it. Sometimes I add organic home-cooked veggies to lower the protein and fat ratio.
> 
> I don't necessarily love it so much that it's raw, but I like that the ingredients are quality. So as per my vet's advice, I zap it in the microwave for a few seconds prior to serving.
> 
> Tami, is there a reason why you switched from S&C? What do you think is better about the Paw Naturaw?[/B]


I'm surprised that your vet would recommend any type of cooking of a raw food products because of the bone fragments that are in raw? 

Deb
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know Nature's Variety frozen raw has bone fragments in it and cooking them cook make them brittle and splintery. Raw bones are fine..but cooked bones are not. I don't know if Stella and Chewys has bone fragments in theirs though but I'm assuming so since you need the bones for complete nutrition.

I feed my dogs a dehydrated raw food (along with their homecooked)...the dehydration process is supposed to eliminate the risk of bacteria, but the nutritional content of the food is a little lower than fresh raw. I feed my cats the Nature's Variety frozen raw though/


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (gopotsgo @ Feb 12 2010, 06:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885101


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Feb 12 2010, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885088





> thanks for sharing becky! i recently switched from stella and chewy's to paw naturaw (frozen and dehydrated) and my pups love it and i love that its all organic, meat and veggies.[/B]


Tami, I'm so glad you and the pups like Paw Naturaw! Like I told you my pups go crazy over it. I just bought the dehydrated raw elk and I'm going to try that on our next trip, sticking to the raw buffalo for home use. I see that they have rabbit now, have you tried that? Sad about Nature's Variety, when I first switched to raw that is the brand I bought but I wasn't to impressed with how it looked. Paw Naturaw is SO MUCH better.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, mine absolutely LOVE it and the dehyrdated isn't nearly as messy as the S&C freeze dried for some reason. I have the frozen chicken, but that seemed messy to me, altho I will probably use it slowly.  I haven't seen the rabbit, if its organic then I will definitely be trying that one out. Hopefully it comes in dehydrated, hehe. Thank you sooooo much for the recommendation!

Mandy - I got it from Amazon, they ship the frozen on dry ice directly from Paw Naturaw. I'm really happy with it....the fat content is high like S&C, but my dogs are SKINNY!!!! I'm not as concerned about the fat content after all my research on grain free and good fats....


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I am waiting for a sample of Paw Naturaw and if Nikki likes it, I will feed it to her for 3 months and then get bloodwork done to see how she does on it.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Feb 13 2010, 11:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885236


> QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 13 2010, 08:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885212





> I rotate Stella & Chewy's with home cooked now, and the pups really like it. Sometimes I add organic home-cooked veggies to lower the protein and fat ratio.
> 
> I don't necessarily love it so much that it's raw, but I like that the ingredients are quality. So as per my vet's advice, I zap it in the microwave for a few seconds prior to serving.
> 
> Tami, is there a reason why you switched from S&C? What do you think is better about the Paw Naturaw?[/B]


I'm surprised that your vet would recommend any type of cooking of a raw food products because of the bone fragments that are in raw? 

Deb
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have NEVER found bone fragments in Stella & Chewy's *freeze-dried* (NOT the raw raw one). I know because I always shred it with my hands before feeding to minimize the mess with the beards. But in any case, I cannot recommend S&C anymore because I abruptly stopped feeding it a week ago. Both my pups got severe stomach upset. I'm back to home cooking 100%. The last time I tried S&C when I first got Casanova, he also got the runs after several days. My vet advised me to try the microwaving for a few seconds, but I can now see that it just doesn't agree with us.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Feb 12 2010, 08:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885088


> thanks for sharing becky! i recently switched from stella and chewy's to paw naturaw (frozen and dehydrated) and my pups love it and i love that its all organic, meat and veggies.[/B]


tami, i'm interested in ordering the paw naturaw for remy. how does the dehydrated work? is it the same as the S&C freeze-dried or do you have to wet it (kind of like sojo/honest kitchen)?


----------

